# ICH10 Treiber - Wo ?



## UTDARKCTF (1. Juni 2009)

Hallo , 
vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen , ich suche aktuelle Treiber für ICH10 ,  kann aber irgendwie nichts finden . Ich hab mit gelegentlichen Bluescreens zu kämpfen die hier auf veralterte Treiber zurückzuführen sind .
Ein leider Kosteloses Treiberupdater nennt mir diese hier :

Intel ICH10 Family Express Root Port 1-3A40
                     """"                  Port 2-3A42
                     """"                  Port 5-3A48
Intel ICH10R LPC Interface Controller 3A16

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Juni 2009)

www.intel.de

Ansonsten: was sagt der BSOD und wie kommst drauf, das der auf einen zu alten Treiber zurückzuführen ist.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (2. Juni 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> www.intel.de
> 
> Ansonsten: was sagt der BSOD und wie kommst drauf, das der auf einen zu alten Treiber zurückzuführen ist.


 Windows Problemlösung sagt mir das es zwischen der ICH10 und diesen älteren Treibern zu Bluescreens kommen kann.
Außerdem sind genau diese Treiber laut des Treiber Agent bei mir veraltet.

Die Intel Download Seite scheint sehr unübersichtlich zu sein , auf Anhieb kann ich die Treiber nicht finden .


----------



## MoS (2. Juni 2009)

Nimm hier den aktuellsten: Intel Chipsatztreiber Download - ComputerBase

Das ist der gleiche Treiber den es bei Intel gibt, nur ist die Website etwas übersichtlicher


----------

